# Fortis Flieger 24h ? the small one (AWW 38)



## Afka

*Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

*Specifications*
*
Name*: Fortis Flieger 24h
*Reference*: 621.10.41
*Movement*: ETA 2893-2, 21 jewel, automatic, shockproof, 28,000 bph.
*Time display*: 24 hour, minute, seconds, 24 on top
*Date*: at 3
*Case*: all stainless steel, blasted finish, screw case back
*Size*: 34 mm without, 38 mm with crown, 40 mm lug to lug
*Height*: 11 mm
*Face: *black, lumed even hour numbers and markers
*Text on dial*: [Fortis logo] Fortis Automatic T Swiss Made T
*Text on back*: FORTIS LTD GRENCHEN STAINLESS STEEL WATERRESISTANT 100M 621.10.148 [Fortis logo] FORTIS since 1912 Swiss
*Hands*: black lumed hour and minute hands, neon orange seconds hand
*Water-resistance*: 100m water resistant
*Crown*: unsigned screw crown at 3 to set time
*Crystal*: flat mineral anti-reflective crystal
*Lugs*: 20 mm
*Bracelet*: original signed stainless steel bracelet with tri-fold clasp










*Foreword
*
I was very happy indeed when I got this watch in January 2013. This smaller version of Fortis Flieger 24h - 34 mm, the bigger 40 mm version is much more popular - is not easy to find. I have small wrists and I was hunting for exactly this model over a period of time. And the price was also very good, EUR 350.

*Comments
*
Now, after one year I can say that this Fortis on one of my favorites, for sure. I don't have the exact statistics, of course, but it can easily be that this is the number one watch I'm wearing most often.

Unfortunately is this small 24h Flieger discontinued. Last catalog I saw it was 2010. Here you see Flieger Automatic family from Fortis 2010 Catalog (FORTIS Sales Folder 2010):










Some words on Fortis numbering schema. Best source is: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/little-bit-fortis-numerology-73457.html
If you have some Fortis watch only without papers, then it is not easy to find out the original model reference number. On the case back you see only two first model reference numbers. The third number is showing production year and maybe even something more.

My watch is according to catalog Flieger 621.10.41. That means:
· 621 - small 34mm Flieger Automatic 24h
· 10 - steel, blasted finish
· 41 - 24h black lumed dial

OK, to be absolutely precise, then as a minimum two versions of this small 24h Flieger exists. According to 2003 Fortis Swiss catalog (http://www.pastore-nicolet.com/price/fortis.pdf):
· 621.10.41 - 24h, 34mm, leather bracelet (CHF 990)
· 621.10.41 M - 24h, 34mm, stainless steel bracelet (CHF 1,100)

The bigger 40mm versions of this watch with the same case finish exists. Respective reference numbers are 596.10.41 and 506.10.41M and the original list prices were the same as 34mm versions.

On the case back of my watch is stamped 621.10.148. How to decipher 148 - I don't know. The production year must be hidden here. 
Very often the Fortis watches are sold based on the case back number. When you are searching for some particular Fortis then always check the pictures to make sure which watch it actually is.

The seller told me that the crystal was changed at Fortis service with anti-reflexive one. No other watch I have is even close to the sharpness and crystal-clear look at the Fortis dial. The seller added later original stainless steel bracelet too and I'm very satisfied with this one. On the bracelet is stamped number 595.1.

And finally - very nice thread with good story and superb pictures is Fortis Flieger.

*Summary
*
If I ever have to sell my collection, then most probably I'll keep my small Fortis Flieger 24h.


----------



## Custom

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

I am in active pursuit of the 40mm version! Congrats on a great watch and I look forward to being a co-owner of this fantastic design. LOVE the 24 hour clean dial.


----------



## l3wy

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*



Custom said:


> I am in active pursuit of the 40mm version!


Same. The only time I spotted one I was broke


----------



## l3wy

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

So.. just spotted one of the larger ones on ebay.. and noticed that mine (which I think is older than yours, and definitely older than the one on ebay) is different.

It has a signed crown and is rated to 200M.


----------



## Broker

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

I almost bit on that one. Went for $680


----------



## l3wy

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

More than I was expecting .. the guy said "fantastic" but the condition wasn't that great.. there was a better one that went a few weeks ago for around $550 I think. The one I got for my birthday was apparently NOS (box and all) .. paid $725 for that. Mine is definitely older though, it has tritium paint lume which is pretty faint at this point.


----------



## Custom

*Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

I saw a forum posting a while back about a fortis 24 hour that the person has relumed with current day superluminova. Looked excellent, might be something to consider if your tritium is warn out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/kent-parks-relume-fortis-flieger-24-hr-modem-burner-435141.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDaddy

*Re: Fortis Flieger 24h - the small one (AWW 38)*

Fortis is one of my favorite watch makers. They are well-made and good balance of simplicity and style.


----------

